# Red ranger babies



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Are you going to eat them or try to keep them?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Gonna try to keep them. The day I got them I didn't realize they were broilers because the sign wasn't on the tank. But then the next day they had the sign up that said red Rangers. I usually become attached to every chicken we have unless I,know it's a rooster we will eventually have to rehome. My chickens are pretty much pets so I don't wanna eat them. Has anyone successfully raised them for egg layers?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I believe I've read where people have kept them as layers.They don't get as big and fast as the Cornish cross and usually don't have the issues the CX have.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/1888/label-rouge-pasturebased-poultry-production-in-france/


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Nm.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

SASSO's typical Label Rouge cross is T44N male × SA51 female (using a different male – the T44NI – results in white under-feathers in the offspring). A typical Hubbard cross is S77N male × JA57 



The way they call chickens by letters and numbers reminds me of how scientists name new stars as they r discovered lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Them Label Rouge style chickens sell for about $7-8 /lb for a whole bird.

ETA
http://www.joyce-farms.com/heritage...ier/poulet-rouge-fermier-coquelet-1-9-2-5-lbs


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

63 pounds of chicken.If they were label rouge they would be about $441-$504 ......


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I almost got the Red's when I picked up these other chicks but being unsexed I didn't want to fool around with any roosters. 

The sign at TSC said they were dual purpose.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Rangers are the American hatchery's version of the Freedom Ranger (trademarked) .
http://www.freedomrangerhatchery.com/freedom-ranger-chickens.asp


----------

